# Type 1 Diabetes: Make The Grade



## Northerner (Feb 5, 2014)

Diabetes UK campaign:

Every child has the right to go to school and get the education they deserve. Sadly, too many children with Type 1 diabetes aren?t getting the proper care they need at school ? meaning their health and education are suffering.

This isn?t good enough. Type 1 diabetes care in school must make the grade.

Join our campaign so together we can help schools, the  Government and healthcare professionals make the grade.

You?ll be among the first to hear the latest campaign news, views and ways to help. You?ll get a first look at the resources we?ll be producing for children, parents and schools. We?ll also keep you updated on how to get involved with events for children, families and young people.

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/make-the-grade


----------

